# Polishing by hand



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

What are the chances of strikethrough when polishing by hand? which polishes would do this most easily?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

If you're working on a modern basecoat/clearcoat paint system that is still intact, that means Bubba hasn't taken a Caveman compound with a wool pad on a rotary buffer and ground the top coat down till it's whisper thin then you shouldn't have any problems as long as you use some common sense.

Megs Ultimate Compound is a SMAT product and one of the characteristics about the abrasive technology is it's aggressive but not like rocks in a bottle. You control how aggressive it is by how much pressure you use when you apply it, the type of material you apply it with and how long you rub it.

*What are you working on?*
*What are you trying to accomplish?*


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Working on Volkswagen paint that looks as though it has seen some machine work from the dealer.

Trying to achieve reduction in swirls and clarity in paint.

I have Megs UC in my collection and used in the past to good effect. Just worried about how much clearcoat the dealer has taken off, don't have access to a PTG you see.


----------

